# The Future of the Suns



## jrrompy (Aug 27, 2002)

*Is Tsakilidis or Stoudemire the future centre for the Suns??*

Seems like Amare is more of a PF. And Jake seems to be making some progress and still has alot of potential, but I wonder whether he will only ever be a backup centre, not a starting centre.

What do you guys think??

What is the future frontcourt for the Suns, and why? Who do you think will impress in years to come? And who do you think will not make it??


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I think it all depends on teh progress on Ford, Stoudamire, and Tskadalidis. If ford and Stoudamire both become better than Tskalidis, than you will see Ford at starting PF and Stoudamire at starting C and so on. Whatevert it is, the future looks good.


----------



## jrrompy (Aug 27, 2002)

Everyone seems to say that Ford is getting alot better.
Is he really that good? And has he made that much progress??

I mean, Jake has increased his output and minutes over his first 2 years in the league, last season only playing 22mins a game and getting about 8points, 6rebounds. I'm sure if he has the stamina and ability to play 30+mins a night he will put up good numbers.
And a 7footer, 280pounds with some talent is very very handy.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

At this point in time Alton Ford is my choice. And yes, he has gotten a lot better!!


----------



## jrrompy (Aug 27, 2002)

Where do you see Alton Ford's career going??
A solid starter for many years or even an all-star??

And for that matter, what about Joe Johnson?? How good will he be in the future once the Suns get rid of Penny?? Will he be the starting SG, and have Casey come off the bench ala Dan Mejerle??

Just wanted to get some opinions.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

I see Alton as being a solid starter, and good role player. I see big Jake becoming one of the top 5 centers in the West pretty soon also. Joe Johnson and Amare Stoudemire are future all stars, and Casey Jacobsen will be a clutch player you can count on of the bench, maybe winning a sixth man award one year. What are some of your opinions??


----------



## jrrompy (Aug 27, 2002)

I also see Jake becoming one of the best centres in the West. He is still young but will have a few more years matching up against monsters like Shaq and Duncan, and classy veterans like Divac and Robinson.
There are alot of big players being picked in the drafts, but I think Jake is made of a true centre mould. 7foot2, 280pounds. He is a true centre.

I've heard some opinions that he will not fit in with an uptempo style of play that the Suns may be in favour of. What do you think of this?? The Suns will have players who are quick and can run the floor well so I think Jake will be very effective as an outlet passer for fast breaks. 

I really don't know much about Joe Johnson, I heard the Celtics traded him because he had a really poor work ethic. But he can to Phoenix and excelled, so maybe just that change of scenery gave him the desire or motivation to step up like he has. Don't know about him being a future all-star though?? Until the Suns get rid of Penny I don't think Joe will truly shine.
What do you think??

Those are just my opinions. And I'm not a basketball expert, so what does everyone else think??


----------



## 1cell (Sep 5, 2002)

Here's my straight opinion of the suns front court.

Tsak is a developing promise. The way he plays and continues to mature is almost sure to make good on that promise. Let's also not forget the 20-30lbs he added this off-season, definately a luxury in the western paint. What he needs is a veteran center to work with him on a pick and roll game but he is improving on that and I will say receiving better from Marbs than he ever did from Kidd.... probably just due to experience but the fact remains, he's not getting hit in the back of the head by as many passes these days and he can make his feet move left and then right pretty consistently.

He'll be backed up by Little Jake and Williams probably with some help from Outlaw. I do not see Amare filling the center spot. He's a power forward if the suns ever had one.

Power forward is where I see the Suns immediate weakness. They have players there, Amare, Gugliotta, Outlaw, and I think probably most significant this year will be Ford. Ford is a banging power forward who isn't afraid to have a foul called and he uses his muscle to do okay in the paint. Hopefully, for us suns fans, a year of experience has helped him to develop to the point of starting. I don't see Gug's being healthy, he hasn't been for a long time. Outlaw is very aggressive and deserves much respect for his night in night out hustle but he's not the offensive dominating power forward the suns desparately need. As for Amare, I think he has proven already that it's a matter of time before he's the starter. Until then I hope Ford can hold his own and expect him to be traded in the future as he will have surely gained more value and you can only have so many guys getting time at one position.

With Marion playing consistently at a high level and Marbs hopefully keeping his word to try and become a better floor general, the only other question is the 2. Will Joe Johnson make it? I've watched him and I wont say that he's shown as much promise as Jake at center. Who cares, if the suns can get an average role player at the two, they'd be pretty well stacked in a year with marbs, joe, marion, amare, and jake, all young guys who don't stick out as people you wouldn't want on your team.... unless you like Dallas or something....


----------

